# signing in



## Claire (Jul 11, 2010)

Suddenly, about a week or two ago, I have to use my code and name every time I visit this site.  This has happened before, and I've forgotten how to make it so that I can just click and I'm here.  Help.


----------



## Alix (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Claire, you need to check the little Remember Me box. Something might have happened if you did a cookie clean up or something.


----------



## licia (Jul 11, 2010)

The same thing happened to me, but we were having other computer "issues" so I thought it had to do with that. I hate "computer issues".


----------

